# TC Club Membership Issue



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I was attempting to renew my membership with the TC Club. The instructions explicitly state that a Paypal account is not required. However, in the checkout flow, Paypal was forcing me to create an account. It would not let me continue without creating a password and agreeing to Paypal terms.

Is this something in how you've set-up the checkout? I've purchased from many other vendors using my credit card and have not been forced to create a Paypal account. I am very interested in renewing, but do not want to create a Paypal account.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I think that the reason a PayPal account is required is because the subscription choices offered by TCF are auto-renewing. Since the renewals are handled through PayPal accounts, it's probably forcing the account creation in order to create the PayPal subscription.

If TCF were to offer a non-renewing subscription, that shouldn't require creating a PayPal account.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

FYI...Pete was going to look into it for you.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Any update on this?


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Zevida --

Marc is correct on this one. Since they auto-renew with PayPal, it needs to be tied to a PayPal account in order to be able to work. 

The verbiage is meant to convey that it doesn't have to be funds from a PayPal account and that it can be made with a credit card, but either way, it does need to be processed through PayPal. I will modify this verbiage to be more clear in this aspect.

As for non-recurring accounts, I haven't seen much demand for this, but I'm happy to work directly with anyone who would like to do that. I don't know 100% if it's something we can do, but I'm always willing to evaluate the possibility of offering it if folks are interested.


----------

